# Wanted: 6 speed rear 700c wheel with 120mm axle



## DCLane (9 Nov 2013)

The rear wheel on my Raleigh Team suffered a broken spoke on the commute home yesterday. The wheel's bent out-of-shape, although still managed to do the 10 miles home. A new spoke was fitted only 60 miles ago and the others on it look bad.

I'm going to have a go at doing it myself, but whilst I do, does anyone have a 6-speed rear wheel (it's a Suntour freewheel on atm) 700c size (622 x 13 for a 23mm rear tyre) with a 120mm rear axle that they'd like taken off their hands for some cash? Edit: I've re-measured the gap between the drop-outs and it's 120mm not 126mm.

A 126 / 130 mm rear axle _may _fit as that's what's on there currently with some spacers.


----------

